
Passive DNS – A tutorial to set up your own passive DNS using D4 project - adulau
https://www.d4-project.org/2019/05/28/passive-dns-tutorial.html
======
supakeen
I'm much more familiar with the term pdns being used to refer to powerdns so
reading this got slightly confusing :)

